# Cual es la diferencia entre un PLC y un PIC en este caso?



## jmurcia (Sep 27, 2006)

Tengo que controlar la presion que es suministrada a unas electrovalvulas y estas a su vez se encargan del movimiento de unos Grippers... En este caso que seria mejo utilizar para controlar la presion?... Si alguien sabe la respuesta le agradeceria muchisimo..!!!

Saludos...!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 27, 2006)

Un PLC es un aparato programable para uso industrial o traducido, es un microcontrolador y toda la parefarnalia necesaria para controlar los reles y pulsadores de una forma facil para los electricistas. Con un diseño robusto y fiables, como quien dice es como comprar una tele ya todo hecho y comprobado.


Un pic es un chip de la casa microchip, es un microcontrolador que debes programarlo todo con un lenguaje, diseñar las entradas y salidas, hacer la fuente de tension...

Un PLC se utiliza en la industria por que esta homologado y es facil montar y programar.
Un PIC se utiliza para prototipos, circuitos especiales, para ahorarse unas pesetillas si el tiempo de diseño no cuenta.
Para el pic es necesario tener un conocimiento de la electronica suficiente.

En principio por tu pregunta deduzco que tu nivel de electronica es bastante basico por lo que te recomiendo un PLC.

Hay plc muy sencillos y "baratos" tipo logo de siemens, son bastante limitados pero lo mismo ya tienes suficiente para tus necesidades. Debes mirar el numero de entradas y salidas que necesitas.


----------



## jmurcia (Sep 28, 2006)

Muchas Gracias por la explicación...Entendi muy, bien aunque no se mucho de este campo pero estoy aprendiendo...


----------



## overgeo (Sep 30, 2006)

Wenas, me gustaria añadir una cosa a las ya dichas por tiopepe. Tanto el plc como el pic tienen el mismo proposito controlar, pero el pic se utiliza mas para control embedido (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embedded_system), basicamente el control embedido consiste en q tu tienes una plaquita con tu microcontrolador y demas elementos necesarios y el microcontrolador es el q se encarga de llevar a cabo el control, por ejemplo en un coche para controlar la presion de las ruedas, el aceite, el consumo etc, se usa siempre este tipo de control, por el pequeño espacio q ocupa, su bajo coste una vez diseñado y su bajo consumo.

En cambio el plc se usa para control industrial, donde en muchos casos no tienes problemas de espacio, ni de consumo, la razon para usar un plc es pq es ams facil de programar, es muy facil de ampliar el sistema, y resulta mas facil conectarse a redes ethernet o profibus con un plc q con un pic, y esta especialmente pensado para llevar a cabo control en tiempo real y muchas razones mas q ahora no se me ocurren .

Para tu caso q es una aplicacion a priori no muy compleja la mejor solucion seria el control embedido, pero como te dijo tiopepe necesitas unos conocimientos minimos, con un plc ya te digo yo q la broma te va a salir cara, el coste del plc estara entre 2000 y 3000 euros contando con la tarjeta de entradas analogicas y luego echale otros 2000 euros en el programa para programar el plc, o sea q el plc sale caro, estos precios serian si comparas un automata s7-300 de siemens, los demas automatas, rockwell, omron... supongo q tendran un coste aprecido, pero no lo se a ciencia cierta. Los conocimientos minimos q necesitas para el control embedido no son nada del otro mundo, simplemente saber hacer plaquitas, y si sabes programar en c, pos ya sabes programar el pic, y luego unos conocimientos añadidos de electronica pero q si te pones en serio con el tema los cogeras seguro y en no mucho tiempo, ademas q con los wenos foros q hay por internet (como este ) donde puedes preguntar todas tus dudas no tendras muchos inconvenientes en hacer avanzar tu aplicacion.

En tu caso si por ejemplo trabajas en una empresa en la q con posterioridad vais a hacer muchos trabajos de automatizacion y control, pues haced el desembolso y comprad el plc ya q una vez comprados los elementos basicos para ampliar el sistema con añadir otro modulod e entradas o salidas al plc y ya esta ampliado, como ves la ampliación del sistema es inmediata. Si por contra solo tienes pensado hacer eso pues lo mejor seria hacer el control embebido pq el coste del plc cre q se te dispara, y con el control embedido vas a poder hacer un control exactamente de potente q con el plc.

Weno espero q n te haya aburrido el rollo y q te haya sido de ayuda, dices q tienes q controlar la presion de unas valvulas, supongo q controlar te referiras a control PID o alguno similar no?, si sigues interesado en el tema postea todas tus dudas y ya te podre ayudar mejor y recomendarte mejor q usar. 

Saludos, overgeo.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 30, 2006)

jmurcia dijo:
			
		

> Re: Cual es la diferencia entre un PLC y un PIC en este caso?



1º PIC = Microcontrolador

2º PLC = Controlador Lógico Programable

Estos dos términos estan muy diferenciados, ya que el Microcontrolador es un Microprocesador embebido dentro de un sistema de Microprocesado, es decir, en un mismo encapsulado Microprocesador propiamente dicho, memoria Ram, Rom, Puertos, etc.
Un PLC es un dispostivo que puede o no tener una circuiteria Microprocesada o Microcontrolada, de forma interna o externa, a pesar de que lo más comun es que presenten una estructura Microcontrolada e interfaceada a PC y/o entre varios PLC por medio de protocolos especificos, como es el caso de ModBus y ModBus+.

Para que te des una idea, la diferencia que existe entre estos conceptos es la misma que entre Microprocesador y toda tu computadora. Podés sacar tus propias concluciones.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 1, 2006)

un plc de gama baja
http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/jmarti50/logo/logo.htm


----------



## overgeo (Oct 1, 2006)

Segun posteo en el mensaje inicial queria controlar la presion que es suministrada a unas electrovalvulas, el logo no lo podria utilizar pq no tiene posibilidad de conectar entradas analogicas asi q no tendria ninguna forma de saber la presion q le suministra a las valvulas. Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 1, 2006)

Igual que windows existe otro mundo llamado linux.

Te lo digo porque hay otros fabricantes que tambien tienen gama baja y puede que alguno tenga entrada analogica. Te recomiendo que te pases por un almacen electrico y preguntes en persona para que te asesoren, ellos saben mejor que nadie lo que hay y puden venderte.


----------



## Aristides (Oct 24, 2006)

Si tenés ganas de leer en inglés, en este artículo están explicados los componentes internos de un PLC y los circuitos asociados a las I/O:
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/cols/nv/vol5/col/nv105.pdf


----------



## thors (Oct 25, 2006)

sin entrar en mas discucion hay otra alternativa¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

los llamdos controladores universales en el mundo industrial 

tienen entradas configurables RTD , termopar , mVolt . 0-20,4-20 
traen display para PV ( valor del proceso ) y SP ( set poin)
y salida por rele y algunos con posibilidas de salidas analogas de fabrica o cambiables

 traen PID ,modulacion hysterisis etc

son montables en panel  
 fuentes ajustables 

y el valor estara mas barato que un plc y es mas costoso que un sistema embebido 

pero es llegar y conectar no necesitas cmputadora para programarlos lees los valores directamente  modificables cuantas veces necesites  

etc
 en general los fabricantes de plc tinen estos CONTROLADORES UNIVERSALES

chauuuu


----------



## citoletti (Nov 2, 2006)

seria bueno que le dieran una ojeada a este sitio: http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/picaxe/  se puede pagar con tarjeta de credito y no salen tan caro lo envian por correo y tarda apenas 10 dias en llegar el producto, ademas la programacion en basic no es tan dificil ya que se parece mucho a hablar en ingles y el programa que les mandan viene en ingles y español.

yo me compre un grupito de chips para probarlos y la verdad a la par del picaxe el pic dejo de ser funcional, ademas para que inventar la limonada si ya existe.

saludos.


----------

